# LM or spotted?



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Fished the nearby river all summer last year and caught tons of smallmouth, rock bass and drum but that was about it. This year I've been seeing either largemouth or spotted bass hanging out in the shallows this year (almost always in pairs) and was finally able to get one to bite. I am not sure of the differences between largemouth and spotted and was hoping someone could help me out with an ID and how to tell for myself?

















posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Best way to I'd is feel the tongue, spot's have rough patch of teeth,lm don't. Also look at the mouth, doesn't hinge behind the eye, more of a sm mouth, color looks like typical spot. The last few years we are catching more and more of them

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Stupid question but, is the tongue the thingamajig directly to the left of my thumb in the photo.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

That is a largemouth, but like said, the patch of teeth on the tongue is the most consistent way of identification.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I heard the bast way to identify was to close to the mouth. and If the mouth is directly underneath the eye its a spotted... and if it is past the eye its a largemouth. Thats what i heard... dont quote me! I think it was from the guy who does the videos for bassresource.com.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rasper said:


> I heard the bast way to identify was to close to the mouth. and If the mouth is directly underneath the eye its a spotted... and if it is past the eye its a largemouth. Thats what i heard... dont quote me! I think it was from the guy who does the videos for bassresource.com.


That's a good way to differentiate between largemouth and spots, but won't help for smallies vs spots. The spotted bass is the only one of the 3 that has the patch of teeth on its tongue. Now, a hybrid is a possibility, but then it wouldn't make much difference. After you handle all three on a regular basis for a while, you'll know which is which before they ever make it in the boat. (Or to shore)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Rasper said:


> I heard the bast way to identify was to close to the mouth. and If the mouth is directly underneath the eye its a spotted... and if it is past the eye its a largemouth. Thats what i heard... dont quote me! I think it was from the guy who does the videos for bassresource.com.


this is how i tell them apart and it works good for me.
sherman


----------



## C.M.F. (May 20, 2013)

Large mouth, definitely


----------

